# Project Warblade Chapter Updates!



## Ember_Kamura (Oct 25, 2020)

Ah, greetings everyone! I've managed to get some updates done to my series, Project Warblade that takes place in my wolvan empire setting. It essentially involves my OC, vincent, as he is created within the depths of a Darkwolf Biological Research Lab. The story has been up for a while now, and two of it's chapters just recieved major updates!





__





						System Error
					





					www.furaffinity.net
				







__





						System Error
					





					www.furaffinity.net
				




It won't be long until other chapters are added in, I may also consider using this as a way of getting more users for my setting if it can draw in some intrest!


----------



## JuniperW (Oct 25, 2020)

Hey! The concept sounds super interesting, I’ll be sure to have a read and tell you what I think!


----------



## Ember_Kamura (Oct 26, 2020)

JuniperW said:


> Hey! The concept sounds super interesting, I’ll be sure to have a read and tell you what I think!


Thanks! I'll be sure to finish reworks today!


----------



## Ember_Kamura (Oct 30, 2020)

Apalogies for the delay,  I managed to get some of the chapters redone, around up to chapter 7 or 8. These fixed versions will likely be released this afternoon.


----------



## Ember_Kamura (Oct 30, 2020)

Good news everyone! Chapters 1-7 have now been updated! I've merged 7 and 8 for now, as I plan to add far more story to the existing pieces as later chapters will soon be reworked. Until then, feel free to enjoy the revamped chapters!





__





						System Error
					





					www.furaffinity.net
				







__





						System Error
					





					www.furaffinity.net
				







__





						System Error
					





					www.furaffinity.net
				







__





						System Error
					





					www.furaffinity.net
				







__





						System Error
					





					www.furaffinity.net
				







__





						System Error
					





					www.furaffinity.net
				







__





						System Error
					





					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Ember_Kamura (Nov 17, 2020)

Ember_Kamura said:


> Good news everyone! Chapters 1-7 have now been updated! I've merged 7 and 8 for now, as I plan to add far more story to the existing pieces as later chapters will soon be reworked. Until then, feel free to enjoy the revamped chapters!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ignore chapter 8, but I could use some critque for the others.


----------

